# Aquatic compost substrate



## eaunaturale (Feb 2, 2010)

I have big plans for my 20g, definitely leaning toward the Walstad school of thought. I was wondering if aquatic soil for ponds is safe to put straight in my aquarium out of the sack? It'll be going under my current substrate which is mainly Unipac zambezi sand.
Cheers


----------



## eaunaturale (Feb 2, 2010)

I realise that this probably sounds like a really stupid question, but I just wanna be sure; peace of mind and whatnot.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Not a stupid question at all. I don't know the exact answer, so I am going to defer to the substrate pros on this one.

Free Bump to the top!


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

Could you describe the product "aquatic soil for ponds". We have something with a similar name that is a fired or baked clay product is that what you are referring to. You may need someone familiar with UK products. If it is an orangish fired clay product then yes it is likely safe. What does the label indicate?


----------



## eaunaturale (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's the site:
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=aquatic+compost&x=17&y=16

Failing that, are there any widely available brands that'd work? Heard mixed opinions on Miracle Gro Organic compost.

p.s. I guess I should have joined a UK forum, but hey ho, I'm planted here now (pun very much intended).


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

If you are going to do a soil type base, I believe the recommendation is to use something without added fertilizers. If there is nothing listed as to what the company has used as fertilizer additives, you never know what effect it could have on your water quality or fish. Organic soil mixes are a better choice or make your own mineralized topsoil (there is a sticky on how to make it). I have used plain old cheap topsoil and it's worked fine so far capped with gravel and flourite.


----------



## eaunaturale (Feb 2, 2010)

It apparently has no added ferts. In hindsight, I don't see any reason why I wouldn't be successful using it. I guess I'll just have to try it and see. I'll be putting it in my tank in the next few days, along with some new plants. I'll put my tank pics up so you can see the (hopefully) glorious results soon.
Thanks for the help


----------

